# My Beast is here...



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Thanks, Jetfire :banana:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

:wow:

*drool*

Congrats! That really is an incredible color combo.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

:yikes: Congrats Rost! Awesome color combo :thumbup:


----------



## justcor (Apr 6, 2003)

Looks Good. Enjoy!!


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Thanks guys!

I hope Kaz won't mind me posting some more pics of my bone stock bimmer once they unwrap it :eeps:


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Sterling is still the best.:thumbup:

Go drive that thing.

:drive:


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Topaz330xi said:


> *
> Go drive that thing.
> 
> :drive: *


Tomorrow...tomorrow...

Right after delivery I'm driving it to the nearest most german like town and I'm going to the restaurant that has something resembling german cuisine, all as a tribute to zie germans volk who produced my bimmer :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

DUDE!!!! that is SWEEETTTT! :thumbup: :wow: i'm sure you are excited as all hell. 

what time you picking up that beast tomorrow? let's hook up for lunch! :bigpimp:


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Thanks Chris. Tomorrow is a busy day, so morning is off, and then I'm picking it up sometime from 2 to 4 (as soon as they can get it ready, lot's of deliveries on one day for some reason) and I'm off to Waterloo for some break-in and celebration with my parents 

I'll see what I can do this week-end...


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Congrats, nice combo. Enjoy!


----------

